# Hurricane chuck



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the hurricane chuck? I'm working on setting up a new to me lathe, and the spindle has a non-standard 1-1/8-8 spindle thread. The hurricane appears to be the best looking chuck I can find with this adapter. Figured I'd ask here before I throw $200 at it...

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Bump. Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bornleader (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have experience with that chuck. That is an unusual size tho. By the time you find and figure in the cost of a spindle adapter (another $60 - $75) you could purchase another brand.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

bornleader said:


> I don't have experience with that chuck. That is an unusual size tho. By the time you find and figure in the cost of a spindle adapter (another $60 - $75) you could purchase another brand.


The spindle size is dictated by the lathe I own, and this brand chuck is the only one I have found that has the option of that spindle size (adapter included with purchase). I could buy a different chuck with an unmachined adapter and bore and tap it myself, but if this chuck will perform as well as the others why would I want to. Thus the question...

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I discovered a Record Chuck in the Woodturners catalog that appears to come in the 1-1/8” size. 

Although I don’t have any experience with that specific chuck, I’ve always gotten top notch service from the people at Woodturners catalog. 


https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/100/6477/Record-Power-SC4-Chuck


----------



## bornleader (Mar 18, 2014)

The record chuck looks exactly like the Barracuda chuck. I've used the Barracuda chuck and I can find no fault with it. 

https://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodwork...3864067&sr=8-1&keywords=barracuda+lathe+chuck


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I thought for sure this was about the weather and was Hurricane Chuck going to hit South Carolina? I guess I'm safe for now..back to our regularly scheduled programming..


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a Supernova 2 by Technatool. It is a great chuck for the $$$. You can go to their website and see what they have in your size spindle. I got mine at Woodcraft, on sale. BTW, my lathe is a Rikon with the 1-8 spindle.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Pineknot_86 said:


> I have a Supernova 2 by Technatool. It is a great chuck for the $$$. You can go to their website and see what they have in your size spindle. I got mine at Woodcraft, on sale. BTW, my lathe is a Rikon with the 1-8 spindle.


Looks like I can get a supernova2 and adapter cheaper than the hurricane. Thanks for the input!

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProTurner (Jun 7, 2018)

d_slat said:


> Anyone have any experience with the hurricane chuck? I'm working on setting up a new to me lathe, and the spindle has a non-standard 1-1/8-8 spindle thread. The hurricane appears to be the best looking chuck I can find with this adapter. Figured I'd ask here before I throw $200 at it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


The Hurricane chuck seems to be good value for the money. Our club has two and I will be ordering another for the club's new Jet 1642. I know several guys at my old club who had Hurricane chucks and know of no one who had a problem.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Woodturners Catalog has the Record chucks on sale right now. 

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/...ontent=record-sale&utm_campaign=18-jun-record


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the Supernova2 as well as the Hurricane 100. I would rate them equal in quality but the Hurricane is about 2 ounces heavier.
Nova has a much larger selection of jaws and all jaws fits all their chucks (mini, G3, SN, SN2). For one chuck I would go with the SN2 but I do use my smaller G3 more often. I have seven Novas so I like them pretty well.
I did buy the Hurricane last, just wanted to try it.
With the Hurricanes the jaws which fit the 100 will not fit the 125

EDIT; BTW if you do go with Nova be aware that Woodcraft sells knock-off inserts which they have made and can cause a lot of run out. The chucks are the same but make sure you get an oem insert in the red Teknatool box no matter what the salesman tells you.

Edit again: Dang, sometime I will learn to look at the original post date, did not notice this is over six months old.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Edit again: Dang, sometime I will learn to look at the original post date, did not notice this is over six months old.


I'm glad u didn't look, I still haven't bought a chuck so any info is appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------

